

Hackers as a High-Risk Population - dlitz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0XK9yMAxPk

======
nerdfiles
And, uhm, yes.

It's not just that hackers may have the disposition of "going to war" but "we
the people" that pernicious rubbish, is turning those who are incapable of
hacking, it's turning them into a new form of clientele. It's already
happening in Houston.

You can look at my Website. You can see I am a designer. But because I use
vim/Terminal, over night my community re-defined me as a "hacker."

------
nerdfiles
I really think this "Age of Autism" movement is doing more harm than good.

